
Show HN: Libtmux – A tmux workspace manager in Python - git-pull
http://libtmux.git-pull.com
======
foota
Might be able to make some cool neovim (or another text based editor) python
plugins with this.

~~~
tekacs
Perhaps like how the Kakoune text editor[0] (discussed a few days ago on HN
[1]) uses tmux to manage panes (although that's C++ and just uses the Tmux
client[2]).

[0]: [http://kakoune.org/](http://kakoune.org/)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13165919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13165919)
(the article has a video of panes)

[2]:
[https://github.com/mawww/kakoune/blob/f7e2bfd76fc1629ffd4e16...](https://github.com/mawww/kakoune/blob/f7e2bfd76fc1629ffd4e1664eff3de2bb3935bed/rc/base/tmux.kak)

------
mcjiggerlog
Just wondering what the use cases are for this? I can't imagine how I would
make use of this.

~~~
nfrmatk
It looks like it's been used to create tmuxp[0], a tmux session loader à la
Teamocil[1].

[0]: [https://tmuxp.git-pull.com/en/latest/](https://tmuxp.git-
pull.com/en/latest/) [1]: [http://www.teamocil.com](http://www.teamocil.com)

